# WANTED: Taylor/Macon county land or South



## timgarside (May 26, 2016)

I'm in search of land to lease in the Macon/Taylor/Crawford area. I may consider any land just off the I75 corridor as south as the Florida line for the right property. I may consider land under 500 acres but would prefer something around 1000 acres. Cash in hand and motivated to put a deal together.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## timgarside (Dec 5, 2016)

I am still looking to secure a long term deal for the 2017 season.


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey Tim,
If you find a lease in Macon County or south/west Dooley and need somebody to split it with you I'd be interested.
Craig


----------

